# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Πόσο έξυπνα και άτυχα είναι μερικλά αγριοπούλια

## vas

Καλημέρα σας,

Θέλω,σήμερα,με τη σειρά μου να σημειώσω ένα γεγονός το οποίο συνέβη μπροστά στα μάτια μου μερικές ώρες πριν...Είχα πάει σε ένα πετ σοπ να πάρω κανένα παιχνιδάκι και να δω άμα έφερε κανένα καινούριο πουλί,να τσεκάρω και για παρέα για το Σάμμυ,αυτό δεν έχει σημασία όμως τώρα.Υπήρξε κάτι το οποίο μου τράβηξε την προσοχή .
 Ήταν μια καρδερίνα (ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ) πιασμένη και οχι απο εκτροφείο η οποία πετούσε συνεχώς,τώρα θα μου πείτε..ε ναι καλά,όλα τα πιασμένα πουλιά έτσι κάνουν,τι σου φάνηκε τοσο περίεργο και μας ζαλίζεις τόση ώρα?Έκανε κάτι το οποίο με έκανε για μια ακόμη φορά να συνειδητοποιήσω πόσο έξυπνα αλλά και άτυχα είναι μερικά αγριόπουλα...Έπεφτε με το σώμα της πάνω σε αυτά που έχουν αριστερά δεξιά μερικά κλουβιά που ανοιγουν κ μπαίνουν μέσα το φαγητό και το νερό..ελπίζω να καταλάβατε,και προσπαθούσε να το ανοίξει,προφανώς και δε μπορούσε,αλλα το έσπρωχνε και λίγο το άνοιγε,και το έκανε συνέχεια,έπεφτε,πετούσε στην πατήθρα,και πάλι,πως θα καταλήξει αυτό το πουλί?τραυματισμένο να ζητά την ελευθερία του μάταια?Κρίμα δεν είναι...?

----------


## Antigoni87

:sad:   :sad:   Πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα για το πουλάκι... Θα υποφέρει, θα βασανίζεται και θα σκέφτεται μόνο πώς θα βγει από εκεί μέσα. Και απλώς κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνει και δε θα έχει για κανέναν σημασία. Και να ήταν μόνο αυτό.... 
Γι' αυτό και δεν είναι λύση να αγοραστεί για να απελευθερωθεί, αλλά δε σας κρύβω ότι είναι μεγάλος πειρασμός η σκέψη. Γκρρρρ   ::  Ξέρω, δε θα το κάνω, αλλά δεν θα πάψω να σαμποτάρω τα πετ που πουλάνε ζώα, μην αγοράζοντας ζωντανό πλάσμα (ειδικά αν κρατείται σε συνθήκες φυλακής).

----------


## vas

Αντιγόνη δε σου κρύβω πως κ εγώ μπήκα στον πειρασμό να το αγοράσω και να συνενοηθώ με την ΑΝΙΜΑ,αλλά σκέφτηκα.. τι νόημα έχει?θα ελευθερωθεί αυτό και θα πάει ένα άλλο στη θέση του,ή ακόμα και περισσότερα,αφου θα δουν οτι αγοράζονται..

----------


## Antigoni87

Πέρασε καιρός έκτοτε, άραγε θα ζει το πουλάκι; Αλλά σε επόμενη τέτοια περίπτωση εγώ θα πάρω την ΑΝΙΜΑ χωρίς να αγοράσω το πουλάκι και θα πω ότι βλέπω στο τάδε κατάστημα αυτή τη στιγμή ένα ιθαγενές πιασμένο που χτυπιέται στα κάγκελα. Τι μπορείτε να κάνετε;"... Ίσως οι ίδιοι μπορέσουν να πάνε να το πάρουν με τα νόμιμα μέσα, αν και δεν πιστεύω, γιατί ο κόσμος είναι γεμάτος τέτοιες καταστάσεις και δε θα είναι εύκολο να ασχολούνται με τέτοιες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις...

----------


## PAIANAS

> Πέρασε καιρός έκτοτε, άραγε θα ζει το πουλάκι; Αλλά σε επόμενη τέτοια περίπτωση εγώ θα πάρω την ΑΝΙΜΑ χωρίς να αγοράσω το πουλάκι και θα πω ότι βλέπω στο τάδε κατάστημα αυτή τη στιγμή ένα ιθαγενές πιασμένο που χτυπιέται στα κάγκελα. Τι μπορείτε να κάνετε;"... Ίσως οι ίδιοι μπορέσουν να πάνε να το πάρουν με τα νόμιμα μέσα, αν και δεν πιστεύω, γιατί ο κόσμος είναι γεμάτος τέτοιες καταστάσεις και δε θα είναι εύκολο να ασχολούνται με τέτοιες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις...



Αντιγόνη δεν είναι μεμονωμένες καταστάσεις ,είναι η πλειονότητα ..
Στη Γλυφάδα υπάρχει Πετ σόπ (και με υποκαταστήματα ) πήχτρα στα πιασμένα..και στο Γέρακα όταν ζητήσεις σου φέρνουν χούφτες από το υπόγειο ..δυστυχώς νόμοι υπάρχουν αλλά ως συνήθως δεν εφαρμόζονται ..
Μόνη λύση είναι να προχωρήσει η εκτροφή και να γίνουν (αν γίνουν )κάποια στιγμή κοινό είδος όπως τα καναρίνια ,ώστε να μην υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος να αγοραστούν η να πιαστούν ..
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα πιασμένα πολύ δύσκολα αναπαράγονται και αν το κάνουν ,δεν ολοκληρώνουν την αναπαραγωγική διαδικασία γιατί με τον παραμικρό φόβο παρατάνε τη φωλιά , δεν ταϊζουν κ.λ.π.
Όσο όμως υπάρχει ζήτηση , θα δημιουργείται προσφορά αντλώντας νέα ''θύματα''από το μεγάλο (και τζάμπα) πετ σόπ της φύσης ...αλλά εδώ οι των δασαρχείων έχουν άλλα κι άλλα με τα αγριοπούλια θα ασχολούνται (που δεν προσφέρονται και για μίζες??)

----------


## douke-soula

Νικο λες οτι νομοι υπαρχουν αλλα ως συνηθως δεν εφαρμοζονται
ξερει κανεις τι πρεπει να κανουμε ας πουμε εγω σαν Ελληνας πολιτης για να εφαρμοστουν αυτοι οι νομοι;

----------


## vas

πριν μερικές μέρες ξαναπέρασα... αντί για το κλουβάκι που υπήρχε,τώρα υπήρχαν 2 μικρά και μια κλούβα με 5-6 μέσα.

----------

